# K&n Cold Air Intake



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I just received the K&N Cold Air Intake and plan to install it on the 2001 Suburban (2500 w/8.1L) this weekend. Has anyone installed it? It seems pretty straight-forward, but I was wondering if someone ran into any glitches. Also, if you have put it on, did you notice any improvement in power/gas mileage?? I already have a Flowmaster exhaust. The exhaust sounds great, but I don't know how much it helped. Any thoughts or experiences would be helpful.

azthrooop


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

I had a K&N air filter only in mine, set off the check engine light (only while towing).









Funny thing is ,when I went back to a paper filter, my mpg increased!









Went from about 9 to almost 10 around town. I checked it for several weeks.

I would be interested in knowing how the whole setup works for you.

Love the power though!









Russ


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Great post azthrooop. I'm thinking of putting one on my 1500 and am looking forward to the responses and your findings if you would kindly post them after you do it.

I know you are running a 2500 but I'm hoping I would get proportional/simular results.

Thanks again for posting,

Bill


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I had one on my F250/460 and it sounded and acted great. You can feel the power increase and increase in response.
I had the cone that replaces the filter box instead of just the filter. Never worried about mpg with the 460 (terrible no matter what)


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

3ME said:


> I had one on my F250/460 and it sounded and acted great. You can feel the power increase and increase in response.
> I had the cone that replaces the filter box instead of just the filter. Never worried about mpg with the 460 (terrible no matter what)


I agree on the mpg. With the 8.1L (or I like to say the 496!) it just sucks - gas! I would like to get more power and if I can get a little more mpg that would be great. However, I feel that if I get more power, my mpg may drop b/c I will be putting the foot down even harder!! Love the speed/power!

I will let everyone know how it works and what the results are from the mod.

azthroop


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have done the total gamut of mods to my old 1999 5.7 Burb. K&N filter, long tube headers, high flow cats, cat-back exhaust, Hypertech programmer. After which I can say that all of this combined created a modest increase in performance. In hindsight I will never do this again to a gas engine as there is very little bang for the buck.

On my 99 burb, the factory air intake was already pulling cool air from the fenderwell so the intake kit was not needed.

Your results may vary.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I have one on my 2002 2500. Can't tell any difference.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

h2oman said:


> I have one on my 2002 2500. Can't tell any difference.


I had better not let my DW see these last couple of posts!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

They are scaring me off. I can buy a lot of liquid refreshment for what that filter will cost me.

I could forgo the mileage but I could sure use *more power*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had one on my 96 Burb with 454 engine. I also have one on my D- max

Not really any major diff in mileage but both trucks seem to have a little more umph, my feeling was it was breathing better.

John

PS to Jim....I do not remember looking in the fender of my burb, but the area where the 'cool' air is supposed to come from on my Dually, is basically a rectangle hole in the inner fender that leads to a solid inner area of the fender, meaning no air. On my D max with the K N, I removed the metal plate under the air filter and that created an opening of cool air from underneath..


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

I installed the K&N filter and intake system on my Excursion. No problems or trouble with the installation, pretty straight forward if you read the directions. I dont know if I see it so much in the MPG, but combined with the flowmaster, I can see it in the performance and sound. It just makes you WANT to put your foot in it.......the newness wore out as the gas gauge moved nearly as fast as the speedo.........Now its just power on demand.

Kirk


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I ran a K&N on my 8.1 Avalanche and also cut a 4" hole in the airbox and ran a flex hole down to a hole in the bumper. It worked great until one day I hit the gas and sucked in a little MIATA in front of me and blew it out the dual exhuast
















Big blocks are great but I now love the whine of the CTD and double the mpg

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I put in a K&N filter only. Everything else is stock. I noticed nothing. I also have a K&N in my 95 S-10 and on my HD, I noticed nothing but it is easy to clean and reuse.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Probably not much increase if any. Many posts on this topic in the Suburban forums. Even more posts on this in the Corvette forums with
many of the people doing before and after dyno pulls. Again very little if any improvement. I think there is a SOTP (seat of the pants) impression
that there is more HP because of the additional sound under the hood, but most dyno pulls on the newer cars prove little to no increases in HP.

I have done this mod on more than a few vehicles.









Sometimes you will through codes because your leaning out the fuel ratio.

Mark


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a K&N and makes more noise but nothing noticable in power. The other problem with oiled filters is to much oil and it can tosast a mass airflow sensor. Luckily it was figured out before the warranty was up. I make sure the filter is "lightly" oiled and plan on digging out the paper fiter box and going back to it next spring.


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just installed a S&B cold air intake on my 07 Dodge 2500 5.9L Cummins. I will say right off that it makes the turbo whistle more noticeable. The proof in performance and fuel consumption will be on our upcoming trip from Ga. to Tn next weekend. Will keep ya posted.......

here's a good site for all of the diesel TV'er out there.

www.thedieselgarage.com


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> It worked great until one day I hit the gas and sucked in a little MIATA in front of me and blew it out the dual exhuast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats funny...........huh,


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> It worked great until one day I hit the gas and sucked in a little MIATA in front of me and blew it out the dual exhuast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats funny...........huh,








[/quote]

I really thought that







would have said something by now she must be slipping.

John


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

All done! Very simple! Okay, I took the 'burb out for a couple of gallons, I mean miles, and it does seem to have more immediate pick-up. It doesn't sound any different, partly b/c I have the Flowmaster pipes on and they already sound good. However, it does seem to breathe easier. Before, it just seemed liked it was trying to suck a lot of air through a "little straw". No longer a real "gulping" sensation. More of a sate sensation!

We are headed out today to the in-laws. We will fill-up on the way and then on the way back to see if there is any kind of mpg increase. (scary, huh, that it could use more gas! They aren't that far away!) Quick, basic test, but we will see.

I will keep you posted.









azthroop


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cool.......just don t do what I did in the beginning.....quick starts to see if it has more power







it eats up the gas


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Cool.......just don t do what I did in the beginning.....quick starts to see if it has more power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late!!!!! That's why I only went a couple of gallons around the block!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My friend who tows a small toy hauler with his '04 F150 Supercab with 3V 5.4l noticed a small increase in power but as of the last time I talked to him - he could not say whether it increased his mileage or not. He did the whole intake system - not just the filter. He also has a superchips programmer and is going to mod the exhaust.

One thing is for sure - when the motor is under a heavy load such as pulling up a hill - it *ROARS*.

Good luck Jim!!!

Curtis


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I put the whole KN intake kit on my old '99 Tahoe with a 5.7. I already had the flowmaster muffler. I noticed a little boost in power, but it seemed more in the high RPM range. I did not notice a change in milage. It made MUCH more noise when under load. It was so bad when towing the 26RS you could not talk. If I had kept that truck I would have reinstalled the factory set up. The flowmaster made a difference, and I would recomend one. IMHO the intake kit was not worth it. It may be different on the big blocks and I hope it works out for you, keep us posted.


----------

